# Washing up liquid is it dangerous??



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Erm my pain in the neck 3 yr old just got hold of a bottle of washing up liquid from my kitchen window ( from outside, open window cos of heat) and tipped it all over the path in the garden, I have washed it away as best I could but you know washing up liquid as soon as you touch it your upto your ears in boubles. In shoer what I am saying is will it harm my dog if she licks any od the liquidy residue? As I speak my eldest is getting her back as she managed to escape, I was cleaning up the mess so shut her in the hall my eldest's friend went home and didn't shut the front door properly. Well at least the liqued has time to dry wilst he is finding her. Grrrrr xx lisa xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Could make her sick if she kept licking it alot but generally they dont like the taste so wont bother. Wont do her serious damage though dont worry.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Could make her sick if she kept licking it alot but generally they dont like the taste so wont bother. Wont do her serious damage though dont worry.


Phew thanx mate, she is back home now lol I will keep her indoors till its dried a bit more. Thanks again xx lisa xx


----------

